# RX200 Custom paint project



## SkollieG (6/6/17)

Hey all, thought i would share with you guys my little project i did to restore my old rx200 that wasn't being used back to it's former glory. This took place over Sunday & Monday. The total cost was less than R300 and I'm pretty happy with how it came. Not too bad for a first try. See the progress in the pics below:

Original: paint scuffed and scratched










Started by sanding down the battery door and face plate with 320grit sand paper. Moved onto the body after desoldering the board from the sled & removing all of the insides. 


















Monday morning i started with paint after cleaning all parts. Started with 3 light coats of white primer to make sure all parts were covered evenly. I only used the tuppaware for the drying time of the door and plate as i was leaving this outside and didn't want any kak to get stuck to it 






Following the primer, i went in with 2 or 3 layers of colour depending on how it looked. While i was painting the gold a bit of wind blew some onto the black body that was hanging from the washing line creating a gold splatter which i really liked so ended up exaggerating that a bit more. Remember to give about 30-40mins between coats depending on the paint you are using. 














after I was happy with the way the paint came out I used a matte clear lacquer to seal it. Used 2 coats (hopefully will be enough)





Finally after all the painting and waiting i could finally put this bad boy together. Unfortunately didn't get any pics of the soldering process, It was a little tricky as i couldn't find my solder and had to use what was left on the board. Luckily I managed to get everything back on but would definitely feel better going back into it and resoldering everything down with more solder. I had a little scrape happening when putting the door back on but i still think it looks a million times better than it did and am super happy with the way it came out. Changed the screen colour with clear plastic wrapping paper to and orange/yellowish to match the mod. 
Below are pics of the finished product.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 21


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

Great job!
Thank you for the share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (6/6/17)

One of the coolest paint jobs I've seen to date! 

Excellent job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/6/17)

Well done. Really good job. I wish I had the patience that you have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bryce (6/6/17)

Well done bro look amazing 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/6/17)

Love the paint job  The gold x black looks Epic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (6/6/17)

Awesome paintjob. Well done

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

Wow that looks great @SkollieG 
Lovely colour combo
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (6/6/17)

Super cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (7/6/17)

Wow that looks buuuuurfc 

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bishop (7/6/17)

Well done excellent job, I think Wismec should consult you on there end product colour schemes 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SkollieG (7/6/17)

Bishop said:


> Well done excellent job, I think Wismec should consult you on there end product colour schemes
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk



Haha Thanks man. Let's hope it holds up though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tashy (7/6/17)

Nice!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (7/6/17)

That's a stunning effort mate, well done. It looks awesome.


----------



## kev mac (7/6/17)

SkollieG said:


> Hey all, thought i would share with you guys my little project i did to restore my old rx200 that wasn't being used back to it's former glory. This took place over Sunday & Monday. The total cost was less than R300 and I'm pretty happy with how it came. Not too bad for a first try. See the progress in the pics below:
> 
> Original: paint scuffed and scratched
> 
> ...


Awesome job!


----------



## Attie (7/6/17)

Looks good @SkollieG , well done.


----------



## Latrocius (15/6/17)

Nice 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------

